# so the other night @ the bar



## Noble Savage (Mar 24, 2013)

I went to see Ryan Bingham the other night and after the show I went to see some guys I know that were playing at another bar of which I had never been to. I finished a beer and went to find the bathrooms and when I found the general area I saw 2 girls walk out of one door so I just went for the other door thinking it was the mens...it wasn't...just I lifted the seat(first clue I was in the wrong place) someone started to beat on the door and having been to the Bingham show and his opener was his new hit "whos that knocking on the door" I start singing it and laughing to myself...just as I am washing my hands and finishing up a chick comes busting in all drunk I step out and this dude gets all pissy with me for using the womens bathroom because I guess there were about 5 girls waiting on an empty bathroom and when I walked up and just went right in...it pissed them off royally! Wasn't my fault girls were perpetrating the guys bathroom...wasn't my fault they were to scared to open the door to see if anyone was in there (I'm just glad there wasn't)
I didn't stick around after that...


----------



## Tude (Mar 24, 2013)

Ha! I've rushed men's rooms in the past (especially since girls just don't know how to go to the bathroom at a fast pace ...) - BUT we always had someone stand guard ...


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Mar 25, 2013)

what in the fuck does this have to do with ANYTHING? this seems like a post better suited for facebook or some other social media site that encourages people to just...talk about their day. i dont understand what this has anything to do with anything this site is used for.


----------



## Noble Savage (Mar 25, 2013)

Really its a plug for Ryan Bingham (who happens to be a proponent for street kids...spoke about the plight of street in kids in the middle of his show...the song I mentioned is about a street kid that has "come a callin'...) masqueraded in a stupid story.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 1, 2013)

cantcureherpes said:


> what in the fuck does this have to do with ANYTHING? this seems like a post better suited for facebook or some other social media site that encourages people to just...talk about their day. i dont understand what this has anything to do with anything this site is used for.



I'm inclined to agree with you, but then again it IS in the general banter section


----------



## daveycrockett (Apr 4, 2013)

got a new pair of chucks today size 13 at salvation army for free..boy was i ha[pp[y


----------



## meathook (Apr 6, 2013)

pee outside


----------

